# Kirkstone Slate Quarry - Cumbria - May 2013



## Derelict-UK (May 27, 2013)

Nestled in the mountains of the Lake District is Kirkstone Slate Quarry. This quarry closed its doors in 2012 but has since been bought out by Burlington Slate Ltd, albeit that they did not take the 39 job losses back, nor does it look like they have used any of the buildings on site. What it does look like they are doing is using the very top workings as and when they need to, everything else is abandoned.

A bit of history and the reason the quarry declined in recent years...



> Kirkstone Quarries was established as an unincorporated business in 1949 to undertake the quarrying of stone at Kirkstone Quarry, in Ambleside. It was incorporated in 1955 as Kirkstone Green Slate Quarries and changed its name to Kirkstone Quarries in 1991.
> 
> In 1998, it received planning permission to quarry at Brathay Quarry, Ambleside, and also imported stone from around the world.
> 
> ...



The full set of images can be viewed on my website... www.photoaddiction.co.uk 


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





Continued in next post...


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 27, 2013)

17.





18.... NSFW... http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7303/8853722454_d00b2daea3_o.jpg

19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





31.





32.






*D-UK*


----------



## perjury saint (May 27, 2013)

*Crackin set of pix that... *


----------



## davesmart (May 27, 2013)

Great pics. Im suprised they have left the explosives there!!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 27, 2013)

davesmart said:


> Great pics. Im suprised they have left the explosives there!!!



So was I, to the point I called crime stoppers. If the site is still in use by Burlington Slate Ltd, then it needs a padlock on the room they are contained in, if they don't use it, Cumbria Police will remove it.

With the amount of walkers in the area, I thought it was a shocking H&S oversight.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2013)

Great report & photos.


----------

